# Trying to connect laptop to router via Ethernet cable!



## Rivka777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, all

I really hope someone can help me with this before my head implodes. I've had dial-up for years but AOL said they could give me a broadband-quality internet service with a Speedtouch wireless router and an ethernet cable. They sent the equipment through, I set it up on one laptop at home and it worked fine - miraculous, in fact, really fast. So then I tried to set it up on my partner's laptop. Ran the installation software, and it got to the point where you connect the laptop (an Advent) to the router, and it said it couldn't connect. The ethernet cable was securely plugged in at both ends but no ethernet light was displaying on the router. I called AOL and they went through everything - the laptop has an ethernet card and the [netware??? - sorry, I really am a total beginner] seemed OK, ie didn't have any little crosses or question marks beside it when we looked at in in "systems information". So the AOL guy said I might need a new ethernet card. But I don't see how that's the problem, if there's already one in there and it seems to be functional!

I'll probably go try to buy an ethernet card but this has already cost me quite a bit (mostly in phone calls to AOL) and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas, or can confirm that buying the new card is my best option.

I really appreciate any help you can give


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this with the machine plugged into the router. Please make SURE you have a good cable, and if you get no lights on the jacks, try a different router port as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you using the same Ethernet cable and jack on the router when testing both computers? Does your partner's laptop have any indicator lights on its Ethernet jack?


----------



## Rivka777 (Feb 5, 2008)

You're going to love this. I don't know what a jack is.  I get lights on the router itself - the little indicator lights on the front. So far the Ethernet light has never lit up when I tried to connect it to my partner's laptop, though it was fine with mine. I will do the command prompt thingie when I get five minutes. I am pretty sure my cable is good - it works with my laptop, anyway. 

The  factor gets worse. I bought a cardbus last night, somehow expecting the guy in the shop to know the offending laptop had no slot for it. Which was a bit much, considering I didn't realise myself until I got the thing home.

Thanks for your time, guys! Hope you don't feel you're wasting it on thickness past redemption.

Riv


----------



## Rivka777 (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, here is the information I got after doing the command thing. It says my IP routing isn't enabled! That can't be good, can it? I tried using "Help" to work out how to enable it, and the little box beside the network connection icon was already ticked. I'm at a loss! It's a pain, because we've been stuck with dial-up for so long now, and this ethernet thing looks like a miracle. At least on *my* laptop! All help appreciated.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JayeMorgan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-05-59-AC

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54M
bps USB 2.0 Network Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-0A-45-78

C:\Documents and Settings\Jaye>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP Routing should not be disabled, that's actually correct.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post another IPCONFIG /ALL with the cable connected.


----------

